# 26'' schwinn stainless rims, info needed



## nick tures (Oct 2, 2020)

just got these in some parts i bought, can anyone tell me more about these ?     are they rare ?  rear hub date is 1955        thanks


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 2, 2020)

It looks to me like it's not a matching set of rims. One looks like a standard knurled S6 and the other looks like a smooth stainless. The stainless is uncommon, but not truly "rare". They were an upgrade over the regular S6 rims and appeared on many of the mid-range and higher level bikes like the 3-speed Continental tourist (a different bike from the later and lower level 10-speed). They're my favorite Schwinn rim.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 2, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> It looks to me like it's not a matching set of rims. One looks like a standard knurled S6 and the other looks like a smooth stainless. The stainless is uncommon, but not truly "rare". They were an upgrade over the regular S6 rims and appeared on many of the mid-range and higher level bikes like the 3-speed Continental tourist (a different bike from the later and lower level 10-speed). They're my favorite Schwinn rim.




what is a fair price to sell them for ?


----------



## 1motime (Oct 2, 2020)

Condition on these  rims is everything.  Even though they are "Stainless" they can and do rust.  Because of that they will develop pits.  Also if the alloy is relatively soft so they do dent. 
They can really polish up nicely though!


----------



## nick tures (Oct 20, 2020)

what are they worth ?


----------



## 1motime (Oct 20, 2020)

E-bay


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 20, 2020)

I HAVE SEEN A PAIR OF STAINLESS S-2'S GO FOR $300. PAIR MAYBE 10 YEARS AGO.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 20, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I HAVE SEEN A PAIR OF STAINLESS S-2'S GO FOR $300. PAIR MAYBE 10 YEARS AGO.



They were probably a matching pair


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 20, 2020)

Stainless S-2s will be worth more than Stainless S-6 rims. The last set of matching stainless S-6s I got came in a set of excellent condition wheels complete with spokes, dural hubs, etc. for less than half that, maybe 3 years ago. With non-matching rims, the value drops further.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 20, 2020)

1motime said:


> They were probably a matching pair



YES!


----------

